# Qualcuno che lo amava



## Filocullen

Ciao ho un dubbio su questa frase: “E là, avrebbe trovato una nuova casa. Qualcuno che lo _amava_”.
Va bene oppure è un errore e posso dire solo “che lo avrebbe amato” o “amasse”? Sono confuso, grazie!


----------



## lorenzos

http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/imperfetto_(Enciclopedia-dell'Italiano) said:
			
		

> 5) ha detto che veniva [_o _sarebbe venuto] il giorno dopo
> L’imperfetto prospettico è usato al posto del condizionale composto e si trova in particolare con i verbi trasformativi e modali come _volere_ e _potere_:
> (16) a. due giorni fa Andrea ha detto che veniva


----------



## Filocullen

Grazie, dunque mi sembra di aver capito dalla definizione del dizionario, che posso usare sia:_ amava_ che _avrebbe amato_. E invece _amasse_? A me sembra vada bene anche questa forma.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Filocullen said:


> Ciao ho un dubbio su questa frase: “E là, avrebbe trovato una nuova casa. Qualcuno che lo _amava_”.
> Va bene oppure è un errore e posso dire solo “che lo avrebbe amato” o “amasse”? Sono confuso, grazie!


L'indicativo va bene se quel "qualcuno" lo amava già da prima che lui andasse là.
Es.
Tornò al suo paese, dove sapeva di trovare qualcuno che lo amava.
Nel tuo caso sembrerebbe che si stia parlando di qualcuno che deve ancora incontrare. In tal caso le alternative sono "amasse / avrebbe amato",  come hai detto tu.


----------



## bearded

Concordo con Pietruzzo. Vorrei aggiungere che il congiuntivo ''amasse'' esprime anche l'eventualità/l'incertezza circa l'esistenza di quel qualcuno..
Scarterei il doppio condizionale (''avrebbe trovato qualcuno che lo avrebbe amato'') che mi appare inelegante - al limite della scorrettezza.


----------



## Filocullen

Pietruzzo said:


> L'indicativo va bene se quel "qualcuno" lo amava già da prima che lui andasse là.
> Es.
> Tornò al suo paese, dove sapeva di trovare qualcuno che lo amava.
> Nel tuo caso sembrerebbe che si stia parlando di qualcuno che deve ancora incontrare. In tal caso le alternative sono "amasse / avrebbe amato",  come hai detto tu.



Sí esatto, parlo di qualcuno che si deve ancora incontrare. Ah quindi l’indicativo in questo caso non è corretto, che strano, a leggerlo semplicemente mi pareva fosse il tempo migliore: “Avrebbe trovato una nuova casa. Persone che lo amavano”. Come anche “Sono sicuro che là, avrei trovato qualcuno che mi amava”. Per me suona bene, paradossalmente meglio che il congiuntivo, che invece è il modo corretto allora. Esprime più “certezza”, che è ciò che voglio. Però è scorretto. Grazie


----------



## lorenzos

"Se arrivavi prima avresti trovato qualcosa che ti andava"
"Se ti prendevi un gatto avresti trovato qualcuno che ti amava"


----------



## Pietruzzo

Filocullen said:


> Sono sicuro che là, avrei trovato qualcuno che mi amava”. Per me suona bene, paradossalmente meglio che il congiuntivo, che invece è il modo corretto allora.


Conta anche il significato del verbo nella reggente. "Trovare" implica la ricerca e la conquista di questo amore, per cui la relativa acquista un valore consecutivo / finale e richiede il congiuntivo: "qualcuno (tale che / in modo che) mi amasse".


lorenzos said:


> "Se arrivavi prima avresti trovato qualcosa che ti andava"
> "Se ti prendevi un gatto avresti trovato qualcuno che ti amava"


Vabbè. Se andiamo sul colloquiale va bene tutto. È inutile stare a discutere di consecutio temporum. O pure questo l'ha detto Carducci? (riferimento)


----------



## Filocullen

Ok grazie mille dei pareri!



Pietruzzo said:


> Conta anche il significato del verbo nella reggente. "Trovare" implica la ricerca e la conquista di questo amore, per cui la relativa acquista un valore consecutivo / finale e richiede il congiuntivo: "qualcuno (tale che / in modo che) mi amasse".
> 
> Vabbè. Se andiamo sul colloquiale va bene tutto. È inutile stare a discutere di consecutio temporum. O pure questo l'ha detto Carducci? (riferimento)




Grazie, questo discorso vale sempre anche se la frase reggente è posta così, giusto?:
"Quella notte raggiunse Atlantide, il paese dei sogni. Avrebbe trovato una nuova casa. Persone che lo amavano"
O cambia qualcosa? Grazie ancora.


----------



## Francesco94

Filocullen said:


> "Quella notte raggiunse Atlantide, il paese dei sogni. Avrebbe trovato una nuova casa. Persone che lo amavano"


L'indicativo a mio parere assume una lieve sfumatura di significato: il parlante aggiunge alla frase una sua propria convinzione, una sicurezza che lui ricerca - e di cui è convinto - ma di cui non vi è prova oggettiva. È talmente forte il desiderio del soggetto di raggiungere il paese dei sogni per trovare una nuova casa e persone che lo amino a tal punto che lo afferma fortemente e ne è convinto ancor prima di esplorare Atlantide.
Pertanto, io userei _anche_ l'indicativo ma in senso astratto/poetico.

Usare il congiuntivo imperfetto - come dice bearded - dà alla frase l'incertezza circa l'esistenza di quelle persone; il congiuntivo dà più oggettività/veridicità alla frase riguardo agli eventi futuri di cui il parlante è ancora ignoto.
Il congiuntivo imperfetto è effettivamente il tempo migliore da usare.


----------



## lorenzos

Pietruzzo said:


> Conta anche il significato del verbo nella reggente. "Trovare" implica la ricerca e la conquista di questo amore


Per come la intendo io, no: qualcuno che lo amava/apprezzava/stimava...
"[Con la sua passione per gli scacchi] Quella sera entrò per la prima volta in trepedoni.net, il forum di scacchi. Avrebbe trovato nuovi amici, persone che lo stimavano"

Riguardo l'imperfetto prospettico:


giovannino said:


> [Serianni:] h) Imperfetto prospettico...Si adopera, in concorrenza col condizionale composto, per indicare il "futuro nel passato"


non ho il libro e non posso dare la citazione completa.


----------



## Filocullen

Francesco94 said:


> L'indicativo a mio parere assume una lieve sfumatura di significato: il parlante aggiunge alla frase una sua propria convinzione, una sicurezza che lui ricerca - e di cui è convinto - ma di cui non vi è prova oggettiva. È talmente forte il desiderio del soggetto di raggiungere il paese dei sogni per trovare una nuova casa e persone che lo amino a tal punto che lo afferma fortemente e ne è convinto ancor prima di esplorare Atlantide.
> Pertanto, io userei _anche_ l'indicativo ma in senso astratto/poetico.



Esatto, questa era la mia intenzione, esprimere la sicurezza che queste persone le avrebbe trovate e ci saranno, di sicuro,  anche perché è nella parte finale di un racconto quindi c’è anche un senso di positività “sognante”. E con l’indicativo lo “sento” di più. Dunque allora mi confermate che non si tratti di un errore grammaticale?


----------



## bearded

Grammaticalmente anche per me non è un errore. Dal punto di vista del significato, con quell'indicativo si esprime la sicurezza: è come se chi parla sapesse già in partenza di poter trovare quelle persone che lo ameranno (in un certo senso è il caso previsto da Pietruzzo al #4 : ''lo amavano già prima che lui andasse là''). Se il senso è questo, per me l'indicativo si può anche considerare corretto.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Per come la intendo io, no: qualcuno che lo amava/apprezzava/stimava...
> "[Con la sua passione per gli scacchi] Quella sera entrò per la prima volta in trepedoni.net, il forum di scacchi. Avrebbe trovato nuovi amici, persone che lo stimavano"


Intanto questa è una costruzione sintattica completamente diversa. Nel caso  precedente si trattava di un periodo ipotetico dell'irrealtà: "so che (se fossi andato là) avrei trovato...".
Qui abbiamo un futuro nel passato che, da quanto capisco, riporta quello che è effettivamente accaduto. Resta sempre il fatto che i nuovi amici non possono stimarlo prima di conoscerlo, per cui per me l'alternativa al congiuntivo resta il futuro nel passato.
Là avrebbe trovato nuovi amici che l'avrebbero stimato"


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Là avrebbe trovato nuovi amici che l'avrebbero stimato"


Però qualche volta (specialmente nel linguaggio colloquiale) un 'presente storico' può avere valore di futuro:
_In quella casa sì che troverò qualcuno che mi ama!_
(in simili espressioni ''che mi ama'' è a-temporale, come se fosse ''qualcuno amantemi'').


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> In quella casa sì che troverò qualcuno che mi ama!


Anche qui capirei che in quella casa c'è qualcuno che già mi conosce e mi ama. Non credo che diresti "Conoscerò qualcuno che mi ama", ma "mi ami / mi amerà"


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Anche qui capirei che in quella casa c'è qualcuno che già mi conosce e mi ama.


Non sono d'accordo al 100%. Se mi esprimo mediante la sicurezza dell'indicativo presente, è perché virtualmente (nella mia mente) ''conosco già/immagino già'' queste persone.  Capisco la tua obiezione a livello grammaticale e letterale, ma il linguaggio colloquiale è talvolta un po' ''immaginifico''.

Tornando alla frase in OP, la forma ineccepibile sarebbe ''là avrebbe trovato qualcuno che ...lo amasse''. La versione ...''qualcuno che lo amava''_ secondo me_ è accettabile solo in linguaggio familiare/colloquiale.
Col futuro semplice, le frasi diventano ''troverà qualcuno che lo ami'' e ''troverà qualcuno che lo ama'' rispettivamente.


----------



## Filocullen

bearded said:


> Grammaticalmente anche per me non è un errore. Dal punto di vista del significato, con quell'indicativo si esprime la sicurezza: è come se chi parla sapesse già in partenza di poter trovare quelle persone che lo ameranno (in un certo senso è il caso previsto da Pietruzzo al #4 : ''lo amavano già prima che lui andasse là''). Se il senso è questo, per me l'indicativo si può anche considerare corretto.



Sí, mi spiego meglio, il narratore in quel momento sta descrivendo i pensieri del personaggio e sono pensieri che vogliono dire che lui è certo che andrà tutto bene ed è certo che troverà persone che lo ameranno.
È come se parlasse a se stesso in terza persona.
Però dunque mi pare di capire che in ogni caso, l’indicativo risulta più indicato nel colloquiale e non in un racconto scritto.
Anche se boh, pensando di parlare di me stesso direi:” _Lá, sarei stato felice. Là avrei trovato persone che mi amavano/avrebbero amato. E di questo ne sono certo.”_ Ma amassero proprio non mi “suona” qui.
"_Avrei là trovato persone che mi amassero_?". Qui amasse mi suona, qui c'è incertezza, ma in _"Tutto sarebbe andato bene d'ora in poi. Sarei stato felice. Avrei trovato finalmente qualcuno che mi amava/avrebbe amato", _qui amasse a me stona. Boh sarà una cosa mia.

O anche in: “Avrei trovato qualcuno che mi amava. Perché l’amore è dappertutto. E di questo ne ero sicuro”. Mi “suona” più così che dire amasse.


----------



## Passante

Bo a me continua a non suonare la consecutio temporum, ma deve essere un mio problema esclusivo.
L'imperfetto è un azione che comincia e non finisce quando l'azione principale si svolge. Dalle tue frasi iniziali: il protagonista parte da un passato remoto andando in un posto dove non era mai stato prima e si immagina in un futuro nel passato una certa situazione. All'interno del futuro nel passato c'è un azione che parte non si sa bene da quando e che non è ancora finita, azione di persone che non ha ancora incontrato e non sa se le incontrerà, ma è abbastanza certo che ci saranno.... Io comunque userei un futuro nel passato non un tempo che continua dato che le persone non sembrerebbero essere conosciute, ma al massimo vi è una speranza. 
Ma è solo un mio modestissimo contributo.


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> quando è non finisce di persone






Passante said:


> Io comunque userei un futuro nel passato non un tempo che continua


Cioè come diresti?


----------



## Passante

bearded said:


>


Scusa ho corretto 

Userei Persone che lo avrebbero amato anche se non ti sembra elegante. 
Dato che è così sicuro di trovarle e che l'azione partirà in un futuro nel passato, ma che la cosa secondo lui è certa.


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> Userei Persone che lo avrebbero amato anche se non ti sembra elegante.


Ah, capisco. Grazie di aver chiarito.


----------

